

What is the oldest website in the world - ha_ck_er

I&#x27;m just wondering what is the oldest functioning website in the world
======
sambeau
[http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/TheProject.html](http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/TheProject.html)

~~~
jacquesm
And that's not only the oldest, it is also the very first.

